# Read it before buying a carpet..



## chinesesilk (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi there!



> any tips on how to negotiate a lower price? for mid quality rug, 11' x 8' was $1000 + tax. yikes!


What kind of carpet do you want? Silk, wool, etc...?
You can't get a silk one for that price (especially hand knotted).
If you want quality you have to put the price, there's no secret.



> any tips on how to select the right SIZE rug for your room?


Well it depends of the room size and see if it fits or not. 

Jerome.


----------

